# Which Android tablet?



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm looking to buy my parents a 10" tablet for under £300, but I cant make my mind up. I was looking at the Galaxy Tab 2 but it looks like it's really sluggish to use. I want something decent, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## techmax (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the Google Nexus 7 fits best... this is my option. You can order it from Google Play Store










Image credits: Blugga


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi thanks for the reply, but that isn't a 10" tablet


----------



## browndogss (Dec 11, 2012)

i like that , I think the Google Nexus 7 fits best... this is my option. thanks for your sharing


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

Then get the Google Nexus 10".

http://www.google.com/nexus/10/


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

People don't seem to be reading my posts at all. Please refer to the part which says "under £300". Please read the questions properly before you reply.


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

Based on Google's currency conversion, 300 pounds = approx $484. The Google Nexus 10" starts at $399. Did I miscalculate?


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

They're £319 and they are sold out anyway. I would get one immediately if they didn't rip us off here in the UK like that. $399 is about £240, so I don't know what they are playing at but it's infuriating.


----------

